# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  ترمیم معدل واسه کنکور 96! هست یا نه ؟!

## Mr.Dr

ســلام به روی ماهتون  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (94): 
خب بدون مقدمه میرم سر اصل مطلب ...
من اگه زیست رو که یکشنبه امتحانش داریم، 20 بگیرم ؛ معدلم میشه بین 19.2 تا 19.3  :Yahoo (19): 
*خواهشاً نگید این معدل عالیه و این حرفا !
با توجه به هدفی که دارم افتضاحهههه*  :Yahoo (19):  حتی اگه تاثیر مثبت هم باشه حتماً شرکت میکنم ... (ترمیم معدل)
من معدل بالای 19.8 میخواستم که واقعاً توانشو داشتم، ولی بدلیل یه سری بی دقتی های الکی و ... نشد دیگه  :Yahoo (2): 
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
با توجه به اینکه توی این مملکت هیچی قابل پیشبینی نیست، امکان داره که طرح "ترمیم معدل" رو واسه کنکور 96 وردارن ؟!  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

خودت جواب خودتو دادی خخخ نیازی به جواب نیست"توی این مملکت هیچی قابل پیشبینی نیست"

----------


## Mr.Dr

بخشنامه طرح "ترمیم معدل" اختصاص به کنکور 95 داره یا کلیه ؟!
از استرس دارم میمیرم  :Yahoo (19): 
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-= 
@Parlooo
 @afshar
 @mohammacl
 @8MIT8

----------


## AlirezA 1522

اگه بخواد تاثیر قطعی شه محاله بردارن ولی اگه تاثیر مثبت شه شاید بردارن که البته اون هم با توجه به اجرایی شدن طرح در خرداد و ثبت نام خیلی از بچه ها خیلی بعیده در ضمن این بخشنامه کلیه و مختص کنکور 95 نیست

----------


## Egotist

> بخشنامه طرح "ترمیم معدل" اختصاص به کنکور 95 داره یا کلیه ؟!
> از استرس دارم میمیرم 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-= 
> @Parlooo
>  @afshar
>  @mohammacl
>  @8MIT8




فعلا که ادامه داره

برای 96 به بعد هم هست

ولی کسایی میتونن بگیرن که پیش تموم کرده باشن ها:/

----------


## Mr.Dr

> فعلا که ادامه داره
> 
> برای 96 به بعد هم هست
> 
> ولی کسایی میتونن بگیرن که پیش تموم کرده باشن ها:/


مرسی  :Yahoo (106): 
ولی در مورد جمله آخر :
بچه های پیش دانشگاهی مدرسه خودمون چندتاییشون با ما میان امتحان میدن که ... ؟!  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## AmirAria

همونطور که گفتن باید پیش باشی ، سومی نمیشه (قبلا گفتم بهت دیگه  :Yahoo (21):  )
یعنی خرداد دیگه 
اگه مثبت باشه نمی ارزه به نظرم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmirAria

@Mr.DR اصلاح شد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> *همونطور که گفتن باید پیش باشی ، سومی نمیشه (قبلا گفتم بهت دیگه  )*
> یعنی خرداد دیگه 
> اگه مثبت باشه نمی ارزه به نظرم


دیماه میرم خب  :Yahoo (21): 
میشه یا ن ؟!

----------


## AmirAria

> دیماه میرم خب 
> میشه یا ن ؟!


از افرادی که پیش هستن و میان بپرس ببین چه مدارکی خواستن برای ثبت نام .
یکی از بچه ها میگفت یکی از مدارک مربوط به دوره پیش میشه .
شهریور میخواستی ، هر درسی دیدی کمتر میشی همونجا خط میزنن همه رو که شهریور بیای  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali7893

خداکنه شهریور باش ولی احتمال زیاد دی بتونیم امتحان بدیم

----------


## DR.MAM

شایدم اصن مثبت بشه دیگه هیش نیازی به ترمیم نباشه!!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بخشنامه طرح "ترمیم معدل" اختصاص به کنکور 95 داره یا کلیه ؟!
> از استرس دارم میمیرم 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-= 
> @Parlooo
>  @afshar
>  @mohammacl
>  @8MIT8


همه جا گفتن فعلا برا 95 هست . اگه شهریور باشه احتمال زیاد میتونی ثبت نام کنی . زنگ میزنم اداره برات میپرسم ...

----------


## Arya3f

تا اونجایی که من دیدم تو بخشنامه نوشته مدارک مورد نیاز مدرک دیپلم و کپی شناسنامه است یعنی فکر کنم می تونیم شهریور بعد گرفتن دیپلم شرکت کنیم علاوه براین من فکر میکنم منظور از فارغ التحصیل بودن داشتن مدرک دیپلمه.

----------


## mpaarshin

چند درصد احتمال داره كه با ترميم بيست بگيرين؟؟؟ اگه صد در صد هستش شركت كن شهريور فقط توجه كن كه يكبار فقط يكبار ميتوني ازش استفاده كني

----------


## Arya3f

در ضمن اگر منظور از فارغ التحصیلی تموم کردن پیش باشه پس چطوری الان پیش ها دارن با ما سومو امتحان میدن در حالی که همزمان دارن امتحانا خودشونو میدن و هنوز کارنامه پیش براشون نیومده

----------


## mostafa181

به نظر من اگه معدلت بالای 19 است به ترمیم فک نکن

----------


## Mr Sky

*من درس گسسته رو گذاشتم واسه شهریور ....یعنی شهریور میتونم.ترمیم شرکت کنم با اینکه فارغ تحصیل نیستم؟*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ســلام به روی ماهتون 
> خب بدون مقدمه میرم سر اصل مطلب ...
> من اگه زیست رو که یکشنبه امتحانش داریم، 20 بگیرم ؛ معدلم میشه بین 19.2 تا 19.3 
> *خواهشاً نگید این معدل عالیه و این حرفا !
> با توجه به هدفی که دارم افتضاحهههه*  حتی اگه تاثیر مثبت هم باشه حتماً شرکت میکنم ... (ترمیم معدل)
> من معدل بالای 19.8 میخواستم که واقعاً توانشو داشتم، ولی بدلیل یه سری بی دقتی های الکی و ... نشد دیگه 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> با توجه به اینکه توی این مملکت هیچی قابل پیشبینی نیست، امکان داره که طرح "ترمیم معدل" رو واسه کنکور 96 وردارن ؟!





> در ضمن اگر منظور از فارغ التحصیلی تموم کردن پیش باشه پس چطوری الان پیش ها دارن با ما سومو امتحان میدن در حالی که همزمان دارن امتحانا خودشونو میدن و هنوز کارنامه پیش براشون نیومده





> تا اونجایی که من دیدم تو بخشنامه نوشته مدارک مورد نیاز مدرک دیپلم و کپی شناسنامه است یعنی فکر کنم می تونیم شهریور بعد گرفتن دیپلم شرکت کنیم علاوه براین من فکر میکنم منظور از فارغ التحصیل بودن داشتن مدرک دیپلمه.





> خداکنه شهریور باش ولی احتمال زیاد دی بتونیم امتحان بدیم





> *من درس گسسته رو گذاشتم واسه شهریور ....یعنی شهریور میتونم.ترمیم شرکت کنم با اینکه فارغ تحصیل نیستم؟*


دوستان من همین الان از اداره آموزش و پرورش دارم میام . ثبت نام برای ترمیم فقط و فقط بعد از فارغ از تحصیل شدن امکان داره یعنی باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشید ، با دیپلم خالی نمیشه .

فقط هم در یکی از نوبت ها میشه ثبت نام کرد .

----------


## Mr.Dr

> دوستان من همین الان از اداره آموزش و پرورش دارم میام . ثبت نام برای ترمیم فقط و فقط بعد از فارغ از تحصیل شدن امکان داره یعنی باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشید ، با دیپلم خالی نمیشه .
> 
> فقط هم در یکی از نوبت ها میشه ثبت نام کرد .


والا بچه های مدرسه ما که پیش دانشگاهی بودن با ما میومدن امتحان میدادن !  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Mr.Dr



----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> والا بچه های مدرسه ما که پیش دانشگاهی بودن با ما میومدن امتحان میدادن !


نمیدونم والا . اینجوری به من گفتن . توی بخشنامه نوشته مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نیازه !

----------


## DR.MAM

هر دم ازین باغ بری می رسد
تازه تر از تازه تری می رسد


خراب شدس دیگه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> 


داداش الان زنگ زدم اموزش و پرورش مرکزی تهران گفت که با دیپلم هم میشه ثبت نام کرد . فقط هم شهریور و خرداد هست ،* نوبت دی ماه نداره* ترمیم معدل .

----------


## Mr.Dr

> داداش الان زنگ زدم اموزش و پرورش مرکزی تهران گفت که با دیپلم هم میشه ثبت نام کرد . فقط هم شهریور و خرداد هست ،* نوبت دی ماه نداره* ترمیم معدل .


خیلی ممنونم  :Yahoo (8): 
همیشه خوش خبر باشی  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (6): 
پس شهریور میریم واسه معدل 20  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



داداش الان زنگ زدم اموزش و پرورش مرکزی تهران گفت که با دیپلم هم میشه ثبت نام کرد . فقط هم شهریور و خرداد هست ، نوبت دی ماه نداره ترمیم معدل .


مطمعنی داداش؟تو بخش نامه نوشته که دی ماه هم میشه....یعنی من شهریور ثبت نتم کنم؟یه وقت بد بخت نشم!  !*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> مطمعنی داداش؟تو بخش نامه نوشته که دی ماه هم میشه....یعنی من شهریور ثبت نتم کنم؟یه وقت بد بخت نشم!  !*


منم زنگ زدم گفتم تو بخشنامتون نوشته دی ماه میشه گفت منظورش این بوده که داوطلبین خرداد ، شهریور و دی میتونن توی امتحان ترمیم خرداد و شهریور شرکت کنن

----------


## Ali77

> داداش الان زنگ زدم اموزش و پرورش مرکزی تهران گفت که با دیپلم هم میشه ثبت نام کرد . فقط هم شهریور و خرداد هست ،* نوبت دی ماه نداره* ترمیم معدل .


دوست عزيز چرا الكى جو ميدين؟!
من خودم امروز به اداره كل  تهران مراجعه كردم.گفتن كه دى ماه هم ميشه شركت كرد.
در ضمن شما حتى اگه يه سر به سايت دريافت ميزدى هم اينو ميفهميدى.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوست عزيز چرا الكى جو ميدين؟!
> من خودم امروز به اداره كل  تهران مراجعه كردم.گفتن كه دى ماه هم ميشه شركت كرد.
> در ضمن شما حتى اگه يه سر به سايت دريافت ميزدى هم اينو ميفهميدى.


شما چرا اینقد عصبی هستی؟ یه لیوان آب خنک بخور .
بعد برو اینجا : معرفي اداره كل | اداره كل آموزش و پرورش شهر تهران
اون بالا رو ببین . نوشته اداره کل آموزش و پرورش تهران
یذره بیا پایین . نوشته "اداره سنجش آموزش و پرورش"
روش کلیک کن
یه شماره میاد
زنگ بزن
جواب بگیر

----------


## Ali77

> شما چرا اینقد عصبی هستی؟ یه لیوان آب خنک بخور .
> بعد برو اینجا : معرفي اداره كل | اداره كل آموزش و پرورش شهر تهران
> اون بالا رو ببین . نوشته اداره کل آموزش و پرورش تهران
> یذره بیا پایین . نوشته "اداره سنجش آموزش و پرورش"
> روش کلیک کن
> یه شماره میاد
> زنگ بزن
> جواب بگیر


دوست عزیز امروز به بخش تربیت بدنی نرفتم که
منم رفتم بخش سنجش و امتحانات اداره کل و سوال پرسیدم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوست عزیز امروز به بخش تربیت بدنی نرفتم که
> منم رفتم بخش سنجش و امتحانات اداره کل و سوال پرسیدم


از همین آقای رستمی پرسیدید ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوست عزیز امروز به بخش تربیت بدنی نرفتم که
> منم رفتم بخش سنجش و امتحانات اداره کل و سوال پرسیدم


همین الان باز زنگ زدم . گفت فقط خرداد و شهریور . هر درس 20 هزار تومن . زمان ثبت نام 1 تا 20 تیر @Mr.Dr

----------


## Mr.Dr

این مدیر مدرسه *** میگه تو بخشنامه اومده فقط پیش دانشگاهی ها میتونن
 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (77):  :Y (667):  :Y (570):  :Y (442):  
چیکار کنم ؟! چطور باید فهموند بهشون ؟!
برم اداره آموزش و پرورش ؟! 
@Parlooo
@mohammacl

----------


## reza__sh

> همین الان باز زنگ زدم . گفت فقط خرداد و شهریور . هر درس 20 هزار تومن . زمان ثبت نام 1 تا 20 تیر @Mr.Dr


من پرسیدم گفت خرداد امسال 30 بود احتمالا شهریور بیشتر باشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من پرسیدم گفت خرداد امسال 30 بود احتمالا شهریور بیشتر باشه


تهران گفت 20 . اگه بخوان بیشتر بگیرن از راه قانون وارد میشم  :Yahoo (76):  شما کجا پرسیدی گفته 30 ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> این مدیر مدرسه *** میگه تو بخشنامه اومده فقط پیش دانشگاهی ها میتونن
>  
> چیکار کنم ؟! چطور باید فهموند بهشون ؟!
> برم اداره آموزش و پرورش ؟! 
> @Parlooo
> @mohammacl


احتمالا اداره هم همون رو بت میگه . اون سایت رو بهش بده بگو زنگ بزنه آموزش و پرورش تهران خودش بپرسه

----------


## reza__sh

> تهران گفت 20 . اگه بخوان بیشتر بگیرن از راه قانون وارد میشم  شما کجا پرسیدی گفته 30 ؟


از مدرسه پرسیدم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

لو رفتن سوالات امتحانات نهایی در تلگرام
سوالاتو بخرین :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> احتمالا اداره هم همون رو بت میگه . اون سایت رو بهش بده بگو زنگ بزنه آموزش و پرورش تهران خودش بپرسه


بهش گفتم زنگ زدم تهران پرسیدم، گفت برو پی کارت  :Yahoo (21): 
همچین مدیر با معرفتی داریما ... البته امسال دیگه بازنشست میشه و گورشو گم میکنه و میره  :Yahoo (3): 
میگه تو بخشنامه اومده فقط پیش دانشگاهی ها میتونن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بهش گفتم زنگ زدم تهران پرسیدم، گفت برو پی کارت 
> همچین مدیر با معرفتی داریما ... البته امسال دیگه بازنشست میشه و گورشو گم میکنه و میره 
> میگه تو بخشنامه اومده فقط پیش دانشگاهی ها میتونن


پس اول برو اداره اونجا مسئول سنجش و آموزش رو قانع کن ک اونا اقدام کنن

----------


## Mr.Dr

> پس اول برو اداره اونجا مسئول سنجش و آموزش رو قانع کن ک اونا اقدام کنن


واسه ترمیم معدل شهریورماه باید بخشنامه جدید بیاد ؟! :/
معاونمون گفت صبر کن تا بخشنامه بیاد ...  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## کـاملیـا

*دوستان میشه یکی راهنمایم کنه من فارق التحصيلم نمیدونم کجا برم 
مدرسه خودم؟ یا اموزش پرورش ؟
کی ثبت نام باید بکنم
کمکم کنید*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> واسه ترمیم معدل شهریورماه باید بخشنامه جدید بیاد ؟! :/
> معاونمون گفت صبر کن تا بخشنامه بیاد ...


به منم گفتن صبر کن مرداد بخش نامه بیاد !  :Yahoo (21):  تا اون موقع ثبت نامش تموم شده . سر کاریه

----------


## Mr.Dr

> به منم گفتن صبر کن مرداد بخش نامه بیاد !  تا اون موقع ثبت نامش تموم شده . سر کاریه


زنگ زدم 118 شماره آموزش و پرورش شهرمون گرفتم ...
حالا زنگ زدم به آموزش و پرورش، میگه با بخش امتحانات تماس بگیر ...
1 هفته س دارم زنگ میزنم بخش امتحانات ور نمیدارن  :Yahoo (21): 
همچین آموزش و پرورشی رو باید گِل گرفت ...
اگه شده از راه قانونی هم وارد میشم  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (76):  (الکی مثلاً خیلی خفنم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> زنگ زدم 118 شماره آموزش و پرورش شهرمون گرفتم ...
> حالا زنگ زدم به آموزش و پرورش، میگه با بخش امتحانات تماس بگیر ...
> 1 هفته س دارم زنگ میزنم بخش امتحانات ور نمیدارن 
> همچین آموزش و پرورشی رو باید گِل گرفت ...
> اگه شده از راه قانونی هم وارد میشم  (الکی مثلاً خیلی خفنم )


خب حضوری برو . با تلفن ک کارت راه نمیوفته

----------


## Mr.Dr

> خب حضوری برو . با تلفن ک کارت راه نمیوفته


با زبون روزه ؟!  :Yahoo (101): 
رفتم تا مدرسه کارنامه رو گرفتم، تشنه شدم دارم می میرم  :29:

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> با زبون روزه ؟! 
> رفتم تا مدرسه کارنامه رو گرفتم، تشنه شدم دارم می میرم


اینم خودش یه مشکله ... چارش اینه ک یه تاکسی بگیری   :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali7893

قشنگ مارو اسکل کردن اینا فازشون چیه؟

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI P7-L10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## saeedeh.jo

من ی ماه دنبالش بودم تا بالاخره جوابمو گرفتم
اگه میخواین امتحان بدین باید برید مدرسه بزرگسالان منطقه ای که توش تحصیل کردین!
از اموزش و پرورش هم که پرسیدم ظاهرا میشه شهریور امتحان داد 
البته مدارکتون باید کامل باشه,برای مدارک هم زنگ بزنید همون مدرسه بزرگسالان منطقتون...
به من گفتن دیپلم و ریز نمرات دیپلم و کارت ملی و ... میخوان
درمورد هزینه هم مدارس ازاد هستن هر قیمتی میخوات بگن...
به من گفتن امتحانی ده هزار تومن...
درضمن دی هم میشه امتحان داد!ولی بهتره همین شهریور بدی بره !بری پیش دانشگاهی نمیشه ک تشریحی خوند دیگه

----------


## CROWLEY

از سایت جام جم:
 "...پس به این ترتیب متقاضیان ترمیم معدل باید اندکی صبر کنند که البته هنوز  معلوم نیست این مدت کوتاه است یا بلند. البته از آنجا که ثبت‌نام برای  کنکور سال 95 از پاییز امسال آغاز و امتحانات نهایی دانش‌آموزان خرداد سال  بعد برگزار می‌شود، می‌توان پیش‌بینی کرد امکان ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 96  میسر شود نه برای سال 95، مگر این‌که آموزش و پرورش سازوکاری را بیندیشد که  نمرات ترمیم شده دانش‌آموزان در کنکور سال بعد اعمال شود و کار به تاخیر  نیفتد."

اینجور ک معلومه برا داوطلبین 96 هستش صد درد صد :Yahoo (35): 

و اونجور ک توی بقیه جاها خوندم میشه هر وقت بخوای امتحان داد. (شهریور / خرداد / دی). حتما هم نباید پیش باشی. احتمال میدم دوستانی ک میگن باید پیش باشی حتما برای ترمیم معدل ، به شرط داشتن شناسنامه ی عکسدار این حرف رو میزنن. چون قبلا 18 سالگی شناسنامه عکسدار میشد. ولی الان سوما همه شناسنامه هاشون عکس داره. پس مشکلی نیست...

اینم بد نیست ببینین: بخشنامه ی ترمیم معدلl

----------


## Mohsen.mn

من دیروز رفتم آموزش پرورش گفت که این طرح واسه 96 هم هست
ولی الان مهلتش واسه شهریور تموم شده باید دیماه امتحان بدی

----------


## مرتضے

*سلام دوستان لطفا کمک کنید اگر جواب سوالمو میدونید 
من فارغ التحصیل بزرگسالان هستم دیپلمم رو بزرگسالان گفتم ، برای ترمیم معد ل رفتم بزرگسالن بهم گفتن چون مدرکت رو بزرگسالان گرفتی نمیتونی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی ایا چنین چیزی درسته؟؟
بنظرتون چیکار کنم من معدلم خیلی خیلی پایینه
*

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> *سلام دوستان لطفا کمک کنید اگر جواب سوالمو میدونید 
> من فارغ التحصیل بزرگسالان هستم دیپلمم رو بزرگسالان گفتم ، برای ترمیم معد ل رفتم بزرگسالن بهم گفتن چون مدرکت رو بزرگسالان گرفتی نمیتونی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی ایا چنین چیزی درسته؟؟
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم من معدلم خیلی خیلی پایینه
> *


نه همچین چیزی درست نیست فرقی نمیکنه کجا فارق تحصیل شده باشی هر کسی یه بار حق ترمیم داره
شما برو آموزش پرورش منطقه پیگیر شو راهنماییت میکنن

----------

